# Coleman Powermate 10Hp Generator add electric start?



## jason_dmb (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi all... I am a newbie to this site... i read thru many of the posts here already, something i learned from, others i knew the answers too... I have 1 for you now:

I have a coleman powermate 10hp 5000W generator with pull start. I would like to install an electric start to this using a 12V battery. How can i tell if i can do this to this engine, or can you just get a conversion kit to do this to most pull start engines? Although the generator doesnt have a 12v output for recharging the battery, this would be as simple as adding a 2A trickle carger to the ac circuit to connect to the battery... so being able to hook up an electric starter somewhere on the machine is the question.

THanks to all that read and I hope to get some help with this...


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Look for threaded starter mount holes on the block opposite the carb. If they are there (they usually are) you could put a starter on it but will need a flywheel with starter teeth on it. Without going to a key start, self charging system thats all you need.

Is this an L head as not OHV engine?


Mike


----------



## Cubbie41 (Dec 1, 2020)

mikemerritt said:


> Look for threaded starter mount holes on the block opposite the carb. If they are there (they usually are) you could put a starter on it but will need a flywheel with starter teeth on it. Without going to a key start, self charging system thats all you need.
> 
> Is this an L head as not OHV engine?
> 
> ...


This is an overhead valve engine with no ring gear on the flywheel.


----------



## Cubbie41 (Dec 1, 2020)

this engine is a Briggs Stratton 10 hp with no ring gear on the flywheel. There are 2 holes threaded to mount a starter to the engine. The engine model number is19G412 ant type is 1128-32. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Cubbie41 said:


> this engine is a Briggs Stratton 10 hp with no ring gear on the flywheel. There are 2 holes threaded to mount a starter to the engine. The engine model number is19G412 ant type is 1128-32. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


??? Did you mean to start a new thread? See big red button up on the right, Start Discussion. This post is 16yrs. old.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There is no big red button in the upper right to 'start a discussion' when you open an existing thread.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Shows you how many threads I start!


----------

